# I cut it... OMG!



## Aurora North (Dec 27, 2016)

Not sure what came over me, but I put it through the resaw........

This was some African blackwood burl I bought from Steve Smith awhile back.

Surprisingly it cut pretty well through the resaw. Drift wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. It actually cut far easier than the waterfall bubinga slab I turned into thick veneer.

So, I had a present idea in my mind for my brother, but as soon as I started book and butt matching it I decided to turn it into a hall table top instead.

I'll send it through the wide belt sander to clean everything up and bring it to uniform thickness on Thursday with backer material and press it.

Going to need to order up some long pieces of straight grain ABW to build up the edge.

My heart was pounding the whole way through.













View attachment 119316

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm thinking of going with the first match rather than the second. 

The center strip will be veneered with karelian birch veneer or some other light cream colored burl I'm thinking. I do have some curly ebony veneers though that are jet black and might look okay. Have to play with it and put my thinking beer on. 

thoughts and opinions always welcome. This one is just a fun side project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2016)

Can't wait to watch this! My initial reaction was dark rather than light in the middle, like more abw or a jet black ebony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll have to pull out the veneers tomorrow when I get back to the shop. I have some jet black curly ebony veneer and the Karelian birch I just pulled out for a client for another bed project. 

I'm taking it all out anyhow because I'm using the ebony for my brothers late Christmas/ birthday present instead of the ABW. Should have more than enough for both. 

I'm going to have research what adhesive to laminate with. The ABW is oily so I'm thinking sand with 60g on the back side, acetone wipe, then adhesive, and press. I'm wonder if the catalyzed rigid glue I use for countertops is okay or if I should press with an epoxy. 

@Steve Smith any thoughts on adhesive? Also... Have any more of this burl?


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 27, 2016)

I think that if you are looking at using it for veneer then unibond would probably be my first choice. I've used ABW in segmented turning and have no qualms about using any type of glue on it provided I glue it up right after getting a fresh sanded surface, but veneering might be more sensitive to adhesive types and I believe that urea formaldehyde glues can be used on anything successfully, but someone with more knowledge would be better able to answer it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been pretty lucky with glue ups on pepper mills using Titebond 2, after an acetone wipe...curious about other options.


----------

